# Sick Goats left and right - help! (UPDATE!)



## crazyducklady0823 (Sep 12, 2018)

WOW! Okay where to start?

Just had the vet come out and do fecal samples for some of my boer goats. They were all outside during this horrible rain we just had. They has shelter outside but after there was a break in the rain for an hour only to continue we decided they needed to come in fully and dry and warm up. Weather did not go below 45 degrees outside but still when you are wet and the wind is blowing like crazy you need a dry warm break. I'll start with the first one.

Doe Boer: Vet confirmed she has barber pole worms. He treated them and she is very weak so I am have been babying her a lot to get her strength back up. He told me to give her punch power and to let her eat what she wants to eat which is grass in which she inhales. So she goes outside lays in the grass in the front of the barn and then she comes back in under the heat lamp. Poop is looking a lot better even in just a day, just need her strength up. Not sure what else to give her? Also not drinking water....or if she is its one sip a day cause the bucket level has not moved. Vet said to put some Gatorade in it to give it a sweet smell, i don't think it is doing much for her. Should I be worried?

Two Dabble Doe Boers: These girls were starting to get anemic and he wormed both of them as well. They are still eating hay and grain but not very interested in water and just don't seem to have a lot of energy like normal. I gave them both a power punch last night and gave them a heat lamp just to warm up and relax they slept all night under it. Is there anything else I can give them to give them some energy?

2nd Doe Boer: I believe she is pregnant, has a huge belly, has been with buck for two months already. Both proven breeders. She had the runs, the vet tested for coccidia and surprise she has it. I have been treating her for that which her poop is starting to form up again, yay! She just likes to lay down and walk around but doesn't seem to have the energy she use to though??

Boer Buck: I think he started to get hoof rot outside. He was limping on his front right leg and didn't have the energy as well. We trimmed up his hoof better and looked. It has a slight smell to it but not like normal hoof rot. He just wants to lay down which i'm sure make it easier for him to be off his hoof? We put a hoof dressing on it till i hear back from the vet. When he lays down though he extends his leg all the way out? Also i checked his eye lids and they are starting to go to more of an anemic state of a very light pink. Poop is pretty normal, not full pellet form but not runny either. Any thoughts?

Lastly, The 2nd Doe Boer and the Boer Buck talked about above are in a large stall together in the barn till they are 100% normal. I noticed last night that there was red pee on the ground in three spots. I seen the doe pee late lastnight and it was yellow but she seemed to be pushing hard trying to make more pee come out when she was done.She pushed so hard she pooped. I haven't seen the buck pee but he did pee on my boot when I was holding him lastnight doing his feet and I took a paper towel and wiped it off to check the color and it was yellow, i know gross but i wanted to check. Checked this morning and there was no other spots of red pee. Should i be concerned about this? 

I know this is a long post and I would appreciate any advice, thoughts or tips from anyone. Kind of freaking out about everything and naturally everything is happening at once. Never a dual moment.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 12, 2018)

Pregnant doe should get medicated (cocci) feed.
All goats it sounds like should be on Red Cell (for horses) Power punch is not really going to do it. If they are anenic and sounds like some are severe you need iron.
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...kGm2yFWoP9Lm7hB6Vm6KyU8Ge4uRhLzxoCY-sQAvD_BwE

look at the label- this is packed with everything to revive the goats.
most people give 6cc per 100#  

Hoof & Heal for the hooves of the one goat

The one with red pee. Could be a UTI or stomes. Add apple cider vinegar to water  to change ph- no grain and try to catch a pee sample for your vet.

Probiotics for everyone.

Of course these things should be run by your vet.  

As far as the redcell it is off label so you do want to check with the vet - having said that if these were my goats and they are all down... yeah I'd be giving red cell 3x week for 1 week and maybe even higher doseage. then reduce to 2x a week then 1x week as you see improvement but do not give any additional copper or selenium... it is chalked full of vitamins as well.

Giving a bunch of sugars is not ideal, nutrients yes. Make sure they are drinking water.


----------



## crazyducklady0823 (Sep 12, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Pregnant doe should get medicated (cocci) feed.
> All goats it sounds like should be on Red Cell (for horses) Power punch is not really going to do it. If they are anenic and sounds like some are severe you need iron.
> https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...kGm2yFWoP9Lm7hB6Vm6KyU8Ge4uRhLzxoCY-sQAvD_BwE
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your response! I will get on it!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 12, 2018)

crazyducklady0823 said:


> Thank you so much for your response! I will get on it!



Don't misunderstand, Power punch can give them what they need in an immediate situation to keep them alive... that boost etc. However if anemia is bad then that is where you will need to find a solution. Your vet may prescribe something injectable.  

Getting the urine sample is really critical.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 12, 2018)

Been there and this is what I did!!!

Dexamethasone for anyone not pregnant to kickstart new red blood cell production.  For whatever reason, some goats will not make new RBC and 45 days later, when new RBC should be maturing goat dies!  Do not give to pregnant animals as it induces labor.  This was for acute cases only.

Daily B complex injection to support new RBC at least next 10 to 14 days.  This will also encourage appetite. This was for acute cases only.

Good mineral mix formulated to your location and feed program.  Every goat had access.

Red Cell and Probios daily.  I did red cell for 45 days and Probios 10 days.  This was just for acute cases.

Deworm, wait ten days and deworm again.  I dewormed every goat I had!!!  At that time over 60 head.  Then you have to stay on top of future problems with checking eyes once a week and fecals monthly. ALL GOATS GOT THIS to stop any others from going down.

Weak goats need everything close at hand so they only have to take a step or two.  Chilling is a risk.    They actually will worsen the 72 hours after you deworm.  It takes at least 24 hours for the blood thinner enzymes that barberpole worm secretes to clear.  So goat actually looses more blood during that time.

Be cautious of sick, acute cases eating grain without eating hay!  Rumen acidosis is a risk if they eat too much grain.  Once they get appetite and eating hay, they need adequate  protein for making RBC.  I used a calf starter grower 17% protein with Decox.  Kept them on it for 60 days.  These weakened acute cases were vulnerable to coccidia even though adults.

Good luck!


----------



## crazyducklady0823 (Sep 13, 2018)

Donna R. Raybon said:


> Been there and this is what I did!!!
> 
> Dexamethasone for anyone not pregnant to kickstart new red blood cell production.  For whatever reason, some goats will not make new RBC and 45 days later, when new RBC should be maturing goat dies!  Do not give to pregnant animals as it induces labor.  This was for acute cases only.
> 
> ...


Thank you thank you thank you! These worms are a pain and i could kick myself for letting it get this far. Got to just get them back on track!


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 13, 2018)

It happens to the best of us!  Goats are so good at keeping up appearances that they can be dead on their feet before they fall down.   Do the best you can and hope all recover.  Get into habit of checking eyelids about once a week.  

So much depends upon if they are on pasture grazing or on browse.  And your location,too.  Here in east Tennessee it never gets cold enough in winter or hot and dry enough in summer to give us a break.


----------



## crazyducklady0823 (Sep 25, 2018)

*So an update on my crazy goat life!*

Doe Boer: Vet confirmed she has barber pole worms. He treated them and she is very weak so I am have been babying her a lot to get her strength back up. He told me to give her punch power and to let her eat what she wants to eat which is grass in which she inhales. So she goes outside lays in the grass in the front of the barn and then she comes back in under the heat lamp. Poop is looking a lot better even in just a day, just need her strength up. Not sure what else to give her? Also not drinking water....or if she is its one sip a day cause the bucket level has not moved. Vet said to put some Gatorade in it to give it a sweet smell, i don't think it is doing much for her. Should I be worried? *Update: She has her appetite back and is starting to gain some weight, she just cant seem to stand up yet. Her two front legs won't hold her up, she just buckles at her "wrists" and will fall down. Back legs are doing good just her front giving her problems. I have been trying to work with her to gain some strength in the front. She is in great spirits, I am going to worm her again just to be safe with in the next week.*

Two Dabble Doe Boers: These girls were starting to get anemic and he wormed both of them as well. They are still eating hay and grain but not very interested in water and just don't seem to have a lot of energy like normal. I gave them both a power punch last night and gave them a heat lamp just to warm up and relax they slept all night under it. Is there anything else I can give them to give them some energy? *Update: Both seem to bounce back the one I noticed is starting to get bottle jaw so here we go again! I wormed her again lastnight and gave her a boost of red cell and power punch to just give her a little help. *

2nd Doe Boer: I believe she is pregnant, has a huge belly, has been with buck for two months already. Both proven breeders. She had the runs, the vet tested for coccidia and surprise she has it. I have been treating her for that which her poop is starting to form up again, yay! She just likes to lay down and walk around but doesn't seem to have the energy she use to though?? *Update: She is back to normal!!*

Boer Buck: I think he started to get hoof rot outside. He was limping on his front right leg and didn't have the energy as well. We trimmed up his hoof better and looked. It has a slight smell to it but not like normal hoof rot. He just wants to lay down which i'm sure make it easier for him to be off his hoof? We put a hoof dressing on it till i hear back from the vet. When he lays down though he extends his leg all the way out? Also i checked his eye lids and they are starting to go to more of an anemic state of a very light pink. Poop is pretty normal, not full pellet form but not runny either. Any thoughts? *Update: He is back to normal! Hoof rot was taken care of and he is back to his spunky self!*

Lastly, The 2nd Doe Boer and the Boer Buck talked about above are in a large stall together in the barn till they are 100% normal. I noticed last night that there was red pee on the ground in three spots. I seen the doe pee late lastnight and it was yellow but she seemed to be pushing hard trying to make more pee come out when she was done.She pushed so hard she pooped. I haven't seen the buck pee but he did pee on my boot when I was holding him lastnight doing his feet and I took a paper towel and wiped it off to check the color and it was yellow, i know gross but i wanted to check. Checked this morning and there was no other spots of red pee. Should i be concerned about this? *Update: No more red pee! Watched both the buck and doe pee (felt like a total creep) and everything was good, I haven't seen any more red pee since!*

I know this is a long post and I would appreciate any advice, thoughts or tips from anyone. Kind of freaking out about everything and naturally everything is happening at once. Never a dual moment.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 25, 2018)

Sounds like you are on the right road to recovery for them. Thanks for the update.  Mostly I think it just takes time for recovery after being really run down.


----------

